# Hello From Baker City Oregon



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Hello All,
I have been on for a little while now, and just realized i never introduced myself. I am new to this bee thing  This is my first winter and i have only one hive. 

I just wanted to say hello and that ever one has been great. This is site is such a blessing, it has helped me so much.

I would love to hear from everyone, but paricularly from anyone this corner of the world.

Thanks all
Dan


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Dan!


----------



## Morris (Oct 12, 2004)

Hello Dan and welcome to the group. So how did you get started in beekeeping?

I'm located in Eugene, Oregon.

Morris


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

I have wanted to try for the last few years, but i was in school and no place or time. My nephew just got interested this last year and as my brother is very allergic (anaphylactic) he asked me to help my nephew out. So now we have a hive we bought this summer. 

Now i really have the bug. I have 3 hives built from scratch, another 3 mostly done and 3 more to build.

I grew up about 45 miles east of Eugene. I love the summers there, but after growing up there i couldn't take the winters and moved over the dry, but cold, part of the state.

Dan


----------



## Morris (Oct 12, 2004)

The winters ARE cold and wet here but it is also an opportunity. This is the time I get to build things and catch up on reading. Tom Seeley's new book "Honeybee Democracy" is next on the reading list. 

Sounds like you really got the bee bug. Your're in for an exciting journey.

Morris


----------



## Bonterra Bees (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi Dan
I'm long gone from Oregon. Use to live in Fox Valley, not to far from Long Creek. I was an Artist, kinda squatting and working on a cattle ranch. There is a lot I miss about Eastern Oregon. Also had a studio in La Grande. 
Didn't have bees there. swear I read the thermometer in Fox at -36 one Winter.
I'm in Maine now, love it. I'm into Observation Hives
Mark
www.bonterrabees.com

_you can't think like a bee but you can watch them think_


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Glad you're here

Welcome to Beesource!


----------

